# Anyone buy from NDSgamer.com?



## Icegoten (Mar 10, 2012)

I ordered from them on March 5th and was checking for a tracking number but there hasn't been an update yet. The email I got when I placed my order said "The Tracking Number will be emailed to your PayPal email address by PayPal or just log in to your PayPal to see Tracking number."  and I'm not getting any updates from Paypal, email, or their website. It's been just about 5 days now I think it would have been updated by now with this info. They say they do same day shipping and if it's not same day then it's next day but has anyone used them before? I tried emailing them so I hope they haven't taken my money and then shut down.


----------



## Jugarina (Mar 10, 2012)

Yikes, I would be worried also If I where you. The site says they ship same day so I would think you would have your gear by now. Sometimes the mail is slow though and It might not be there fault due to shipping issue. Give um a few more days and hope for the best. Sure glad I got informed before I ordered my stuff and I got everything from Realhotstuff.com, no issues/free shipping just incase things go bad for you. When I ordered they took Paypal, they don't anymore.


----------



## Snailface (Mar 10, 2012)

They say that they are late answering emails but they'll catch up this week.
https://www.ndsgamer.com/shop/page/4?shop_param=


----------



## zerolinks (Mar 10, 2012)

I've ordered from them a couple times and have had no issues. Take into account any time changes and also note that if you shipped USPS it will take a while for them to track it.


----------



## Icegoten (Mar 10, 2012)

I was originally going to order from RealHotStuff because I've ordered from them before but like you noticed they don't accept Paypal which is my only payment option at the moment. 

Also thanks for finding that message on their site. I just knew their contact email and went ahead and emailed them. It seems I just have to give things a bit more time so everyone is caught up on things.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Mar 10, 2012)

I used them twice and everything went real smooth.


----------



## Icegoten (Mar 14, 2012)

*UPDATE EDIT 2: They sent it Wednesday and it arrived Friday. That was fast shipping and I ordered an Acekard 2i and because of the initial delay they sent an ACE3DS for free. So they are a pretty good shop as long as they aren't backed up on orders and can ship right away.*​*UPDATE EDIT: Sent them an email again and got a response, they shipped it and gave me my tracking number, and I get another flashcart for the delay. Not very useful if they sent a duplicate but at least I can give one to my friend.*​Getting kind of worried now since I haven't heard anything from them in the past 10 days. I ordered on Mar 5th and Shipping first class was stated to be 2-4 business days. I live in the US and since this is based in texas I Imagine it should have been here already. 6 business days have passed and no sign of it in the mail. Not getting any update on my shipping status on Paypal nor NDSgamer.com. I hope they respond soon or I'll have to dispute it on Paypal for my refund and buy from somewhere else.​


----------

